# Please say a prayer for my little girl



## TXPalerider

My 4 year old daughter stood up on her brother's bed last night and fell and hit the headboard on her upper gums just above her front teeth. We saw a doctor tonight, and she said she couldn't tell what the extent of the damage might be. We are taking her to a pediatric dentist first thing in the morning. She will probably need stitches(which is a minor concern) but, she may have cut or damaged the teeth roots. That involves many other potential complications.

I know this is not life or death. But, I hate to see my beautiful little girl possibly have to go through any unnecessary pain. 

Thank you in advance for your prayers.


----------



## WT427

Prayers on the way. I know how precious my nieces are to me.


----------



## ChickFilet

Poor baby! Prayers on the way.



TXPalerider said:


> My 4 year old daughter stood up on her brother's bed last night and fell and hit the headboard on her upper gums just above her front teeth. We saw a doctor tonight, and she said she couldn't tell what the extent of the damage might be. We are taking her to a pediatric dentist first thing in the morning. She will probably need stitches(which is a minor concern) but, she may have cut or damaged the teeth roots. That involves many other potential complications.
> 
> I know this is not life or death. But, I hate to see my beautiful little girl possibly have to go through any unnecessary pain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your prayers.


----------



## Bay Gal

Prayers going up.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Prayers on the way. CF?


----------



## jpcstock2

Prayers already there and will keep daughter in our prayers. Just remember one thing no prayer request is small not matter what. They are all important to the Heavenly Father.


----------



## boom!

Bless her heart! Prayers sent.


----------



## spotted ape

*Prayers Sent*

I Have A 4 Year Old And When She Hurts My Hart Hurts No Matter How Major Or Minor It Is . I Know How You Feel Mine Got Hit With A Baseball Bat And Had A Monster Cut Above Her Eye And All I Could Think About Is It Is Going To Be There For The Rest Of Her Life. Now She Has A Litte Bit Of Character To Match Her Attitude Its Great .. We Will Pray For Your Little Girl . Mine Likes To Pray So She Also Will Pray For Your Little One.. God Bless From The Sp[otted Ape...


----------



## Bucksnort

Prayers are going up and will continue. Keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## waterspout

prayer out for the Little one PR. Hope shes Ok!


----------



## activescrape

*Pr*

I know you wish it would have been you instead, parents are that way, we hate to see the little ones hurt or sick. Bless her heart. Prayers up.


----------



## dragnet

My daughter was 3 when she fell and "loosened" her front teeth. Dentist said they would reattach themselves. They did. 3 months later on her 4th birthday she and her sister were playing and her sister's foot knocked her front teeth completely out. After braces at 13-15, and the problems associated with those, she just turned 18 and is modeling and acting, soon to start acting in New York.


Hang in there. I know it hurts to see your kid hurt. But God looks after the little ones.


----------



## LIONESS-270

Prayers sent from Charlie and I.....That photo fo her and the old lab with the duck is always in my mind....Hope you repost it sometimes.


----------



## RedXCross

Prayers sent , and you are in my thoughts !!!


----------



## SurfRunner

We got your daughter and family covered Palerider!

I know that probably hurts you as much as it does her.

It sure hurts to see those little ones hurt and crying.


----------



## luv2fish

Why cant I post here? I am trying to send a prayer


----------



## jasonglenn

Prayers Sent.........no More Jumping On The Bed For My Little Ones!!!


----------



## Flynm

Prayers sent. My son (7 a the time), was trying to go to bed after falling asleep in front of the TV. He stood up, then promptly fell over (like a tree falling), directly into the entertainment center. After 6 stiches on his cheek and a couple of visits to the dentist, all is well and his gums around his front tooth that was effected are growing back nicely.

I'm sure she'll make a great recovery. It just hurts more as a parent to see your child hurt than it does the child.

Tom


----------



## luv2fish

Thank you Lord for allowing this post. Heavenly Father we are sending up this petition asking that you touch this precious little "Child Of God" with your mighty touch. Take away any pain, and restore any damage. So that we me give YOU to glory for this speedy healing. Thank you for the praise report ahead of time, in Jesus NAme, AMEN


----------



## TXPalerider

Well, she's back from the dentist. He said the cut was pretty bad, but, he can't tell if there is nerve damage yet. He said we really wouldn't know for a week to a month, the full ramifications of the injury. It could heal with no future problems or, if it damaged the nerve, it could affect her permanent teeth. Overall, she's in good spirits and doesn't seem to be in any extraordinary pain. 

Please keep her in your prayers. I believe with continued prayers she will make a full recovery with no future problems.

Thank you for all your prayers.


----------



## Bucksnort

Good that she is okay and prayers will be continued...kids are tough!!!


----------



## Gulfcoast23

Prayer gone out. Got a 5 year old girl myself and know how it feels when she gets hurt.


----------



## baldhunter

Prayers sent.I hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

In my prayers


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Loving Father,

Hold this little one in the palm of your hand. Bless her and heal her and let her teeth, gums, roots and every part involved be perfect with nothing lacking. Let it be as though there was no fall and no injury.

How grateful we are for your love, your mercy and your involvement in our lives. Let these blessings fall on this little one in the precious name of Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## EricF

*Update Please*

My small group has been praying for your daughter since this happened. Could you give us an update please? Thanks, Eric.


----------



## TXPalerider

Eric,

Thanks so much for all your prayers. I actually thought I had recently updated this thread. Anyway, her teeth are fine. A little scarring on the gums, but, it appears as though she has no permanent damage to her teeth.

However , you might want to keep her on your prayer list. Last night, my 2 year old was pulling her in the wagon, he stopped, she stood up in the wagon, then he took off again. I guess you can figure out how that work out. Pretty good cut/scrape on her head, lots of bood, even more drama, and off to see the doctor again. Well, Doc ended up using her hair to close up the cut instead of stitches (pretty neat). Anyway, she's fine. I just thought maybe y'all could pray for her luck to improve .


Thanks again to everyone who prayed for her. They worked!!


----------



## jadubsales

Prayers away, already on HIGH. Hold her tight, GOD BLESS


----------



## bill

Sorry for being late, I just saw this thread. We will keep your family in our prayers. Nothing worse than a child in pain.

Kids are amazing, I have seen them bounce up from things that would put me in the bed for a week. Maybe time to get out some board games and have family night. All we can do is keep them close and safe until they learn. Prayers going up.


----------



## luv2fish

OH Praise the Lord He is so good. ALL the time!!!


----------



## waterspout

PR, Does she take after you or what? LOL she seems to be one heck of a go get'r! LOL
Pray'n her luck chandes for you and Mama. Stay out of the ER!


----------



## SurfRunner

That is great hear Palerider!


----------



## TXPalerider

waterspout said:


> PR, Does she take after you or what? LOL she seems to be one heck of a go get'r! LOL
> Pray'n her luck chandes for you and Mama. Stay out of the ER!


Thanks Spigot. Luckily we have a lot of Dr. friends so we usually just take her to someone's house and avoid the ER all together.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Is your child hooked on adrenaline? LOL

Don't you just wonder what she'll be when she grows up?! A race car driver, an airplane pilot, a fire fighter, a police officer ..... whatever it is she'll be prepared for it! LOL

Heavenly Father,

Bless this lovely child, hold her and keep her safe in your arms. Help Mama and Daddy remain calm and composed during stressful events. Pour out your love on the whole family.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## Guest

nothing is minor when it comes to your little one ,we'll keep her lifted up in prayer. bud


----------



## TXDRAKE

Prayer for your little one and the entire family sent. May God hold your family in his loving hands every day. God Bless.


----------



## Savage Rods

Prayers continuing for your family and the kids especially


----------



## TXPalerider

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Is your child hooked on adrenaline? LOL
> 
> Don't you just wonder what she'll be when she grows up?! A race car driver, an airplane pilot, a fire fighter, a police officer ..... whatever it is she'll be prepared for it! LOL
> ...........


LOL!!! Yeah, she's my little adrenaline junky!!!

Thanks again for everyone's prayers!


----------

